# 93 Sentra XE HELP!!



## 93_POSentraXE (Dec 21, 2006)

I am hoping someone can help me because I am about ready to burn this car down where it sits!! This is kind a long post but I have to explain everything. Ok, I am having a problem with the car running. In the last three months I have had to change the alternator, the water pump, the battery, the distributor cap and rotor, wires and plugs, fuel filter,the coolant temperature sensor, and finally today I replaced the throttle position sensor. I have put WAY too much money into a car that only cost me $60. But, now that I have nearly $900 into it, I need to figure out what is wrong. 

When I start the car, it will idle (Which a step farther than before I changed the TPS) kind of rough, but it RUNS! As long as I don't give the car any gas, it will stay running. If I do push the accelerator, the engine hesitates and acts like it is not firing right and you can hear the exhaust backfiring sometimes. If you hold the gas down, and wait about 10 to 15 seconds it will finally rev up but when you let off the gas, it backfires again and sputters until it dies. Before all the problems started I was having a problem like I have been reading a lot about other people's Sentras stalling when you come to a stop sign or when you push the clutch to turn a corner. Does anyone have any suggestions? If I keep going at the rate I'm going I will have replaced everything under the hood and it still won't run  Any help or suggestions at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 93_POSentraXE (Dec 21, 2006)

93_POSentraXE said:


> I am hoping someone can help me because I am about ready to burn this car down where it sits!! This is kind a long post but I have to explain everything. Ok, I am having a problem with the car running. In the last three months I have had to change the alternator, the water pump, the battery, the distributor cap and rotor, wires and plugs, fuel filter,the coolant temperature sensor, and finally today I replaced the throttle position sensor. I have put WAY too much money into a car that only cost me $60. But, now that I have nearly $900 into it, I need to figure out what is wrong.
> 
> When I start the car, it will idle (Which a step farther than before I changed the TPS) kind of rough, but it RUNS! As long as I don't give the car any gas, it will stay running. If I do push the accelerator, the engine hesitates and acts like it is not firing right and you can hear the exhaust backfiring sometimes. If you hold the gas down, and wait about 10 to 15 seconds it will finally rev up but when you let off the gas, it backfires again and sputters until it dies. Before all the problems started I was having a problem like I have been reading a lot about other people's Sentras stalling when you come to a stop sign or when you push the clutch to turn a corner. Does anyone have any suggestions? If I keep going at the rate I'm going I will have replaced everything under the hood and it still won't run  Any help or suggestions at all would be greatly appreciated.


Just an addition to this, I have taken the distributor cap off this morning to see if the contacts inside the cap or the rotor button was not making good contact and I noticed that you can grap the rotor button and rotate it somewhat freely about a 1/8 of a turn in either direction. I know I'm asking a crazy question here but is this bad? If so what or how would I go about fixing this? Thanks.


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

I won't be much help!

My 92 Sentra E was stalling on me. I could rev the engine with key but it wouldn't stay running. It would sputter out and die. After few try with the key, I got the engine started. When I got out of the parking lot, at the first stop sign the car stalled again. I could rev the engine but it wouldn't stay running. A fellow helped me out. He pressed the gas pedal and brake pedal one after the other and the got the engine working. Put the car in the lot. Changed spark plug and fuel filter ( which I don't think was the problem(already done))

What I ended up doing was change the Fuel Pump. Got a good brand one called Carter $300 Canadian. Way too much my brother told me. I read fuel pump is common problem with old Sentra. Your problem could be different but just a suggestion.

Check your air filter if its clogged!

Sorry! If I not much of help.


----------



## DjTechnicsSL220 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok I had the SAME EXACT PROBLEM. The car wouldn't idle at all, only when i gave it gas. Here was my problem and probobly the same problem for you. There are these hoses that connect to the intake and the little black box under the air sensor or whatever. Sorry im not so technical with all the slang. But one of those hoses got disconnected and the car wouldnt stay running and connected it and it was good as new. So just see if ALL your hoses are connected. If they are then something could be clogged to prevent something from getting any air. Just trying o help. I can post pics next post.


----------



## DjTechnicsSL220 (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is my 1993 Sentra XE 









Now make sure that those two hoses are connected on top and there is a hose that goes to a black box under that hose, make sure that is connected.









Now there is a very small hose that connects to the black box out somewhere else i dunno but its there. Your car wont idle if its not connected. Can you see it its very small. Check all of them. This was my problem that one of the hoses was disconnected. It was such a simple fix, i hope its yours. Just trying to help.


----------



## bigkert (May 22, 2004)

You just need to change your distributor rotor. Its worn and causing your timing to shift at the Cam junction.


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

bigkert said:


> You just need to change your distributor rotor. Its worn and causing your timing to shift at the Cam junction.


Wait wait, I love how this is only in like the 3rd sentence of the guy's post:

"I have had to change the alternator, the water pump, the battery, the distributor cap and rotor"

HEY-OH! Miss somethin?!


----------



## Jrrd73 (Jun 21, 2005)

*What fixed it for me*

I had a problem like this and it ended up being a weak coil boost. in is behind the distributor the little square thing. I'm not sure what it is called if it is a coil or what but that is what i had to replace.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 4, 2006)

go to junk yard and get yourself a "new" distributor. The button being loose is not a good thing. another problem is the Crank Angle Sensor. Same disty setup as a 1989 Sentra, not the highest quality CAS. 

Hope you have fixed it by now.


----------



## R3DN1CK (Jun 14, 2007)

Distributor or IACV, more then likely the iacv. You can take it apart and clean it.


----------

